# Objekt an Sinuskurve bewegen



## PPP (6. Juni 2003)

Hi Leutz,

Ich habe ein Objekt, das sich ohne Probleme von links nach rechts bewegt, sobald die Seite aufgerufen wird. Hat jetzt jemand ein Beispiel, wie ich das Obejkt an einer Sinuskurve bewegen kann?


Schonmal danke


----------



## Fabian H (6. Juni 2003)

```
<html>
<head>

<style type="text/css">
.Point {
  position: absolute;
  top: 150px;
  left: 20px;
}
</style>

<script type="text/javascript">
var modus = 0;
var topmode = 0;
var leftpos = 20;
var toppos = 150;

var vspeed = 10;
var hspeed = 1;
var a = 50;

function pendeln() {
  if (modus == 0) {
    window.document.getElementById("Dot").style["left"] = leftpos;
    window.document.getElementById("Dot").style["top"] = toppos;
    if (topmode == 0) {
        toppos += vspeed;
        if (toppos > (150+a)) topmode = 1;
    } else {
        toppos -= vspeed;
        if (toppos < (150-a)) topmode = 0;
    }
    leftpos += hspeed;
    if (leftpos > 800) modus = 1;
  } else {
    window.document.getElementById("Dot").style["left"] = leftpos;
    window.document.getElementById("Dot").style["top"] = toppos;
    if (topmode == 0) {
        toppos += vspeed;
        if (toppos > (150+a)) topmode = 1;
    } else {
        toppos -= vspeed;
        if (toppos < (150-a)) topmode = 0;
    }
    leftpos -= hspeed;
    if (leftpos < 20) modus = 0;
  }

  setTimeout("pendeln()", 1);
}
</script>

</head>
<body onLoad="pendeln();">

<span class="Point" id="Dot">o</span>

</body>
</html>
```
Ist aber nicht zu empfehlen, bzw. nur ganz langsam zu benutzen, weil es auf etwas langsameren Systemn gleich ruckelt/sehr langsam läuft.

//Edit: Du kannst natürlich statt dem Punkt auch ein beliebieges Objekt nehmen, der Layer darum ist aber wichtig.


----------

